

Everything you need to know to install SteamOS - RougeFemme
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/12/everything-you-need-to-know-to-install-steamos-on-your-very-own-computer/

======
na85
It's nice to see they started with Debian and not Ubuntu - hopefully some good
contributions find their way upstream.

~~~
9emE0iL18gxCqLT
Steam GNU/Linux!

------
Jun8
Well, this guide is great but it doesn't tell me the most thing I need to
know: Why should I install SteamOS?

For people new to to this whole Steam/SteamOS thing, who like me have Roku,
iPad, and XBox, etc., why a having a box with SteamOS a good thing to have? It
currently doesn't have HBO Go, Netflix, or Hulu on it, so not truly a STB that
I want. Is it a just competitor to game consoles?

~~~
drawkbox
If you have lots of Steam games, you can, with a SteamOS box, just play those
in your living room like a console if you want. You can stream them from your
PC (yes you could do this now with a PC - minus the streaming). It also has a
pretty cool controller for better FPS gaming on the couch. This is just the
beginning of SteamOS and I am excited for another good nix gaming platform.
Apple devices were the first really big nix based game system and that took
over handheld.

In the end the SteamOS box might put the beginning to the end of DirectX over
OpenGL for PC gaming which is good for more games on nix and mac as it is
easier porting. I am excited for anything that starts to make console gaming
more like PC gaming and nix based gaming systems focused on OpenGL.

This also moves away from the proprietary console hardware and libs that make
that more costly to develop, granted XBox and PS are now x86 based to help
that more. SteamOS may help standardize across consoles that anything standard
OpenGL/CL etc will be more portable rather than locked to console
manufacturers with their high devkit prices and selective publishing.

------
reedlaw
I'd like to know how to install it on an existing partition rather than having
the installer wipe the entire drive. Maybe it could be done by installing on a
virtual machine and copying the virtual drive to a real partition and then add
a boot loader entry?

------
nickthemagicman
So SteamOS is not affiliated with Gaben or Valve?

I am confuse.

~~~
mdellabitta
What makes you say that? It definitely is a Valve product...

~~~
nickthemagicman
I was confuse. I am now happy.

